
Show HN: Become a Web Developer - learn coding, resumes, interviews, and more - w_h_user
https://HeyMentor.co
======
iamjeff
Hi

So how exactly does this work? I noticed that you indicated one can "start for
free", does that mean that users will pay for advanced lessons? How much would
that cost? Do you have an outline of the syllabus and the time commitment
necessary to cover the curriculum? I am about a month or so away from starting
my journey to becoming a front-end entry-level web developer and was instantly
intrigued by this. Would love to hear back from you (on this and other
matters).

~~~
w_h_user
Thanks for your questions, iamjeff,

A pricing page used to be present on the site, but no one would ever get to
see the content because the price deterred users away.

The pricing page is still available, just not in the navigation. The first
section of content is available for free, then after that, a free 7 day trial
is available, followed by pricing of $29 a month.

[https://heymentor.co/plans](https://heymentor.co/plans)

The curriculum is meant for someone with very basic or no programming
knowledge to go from their current level of understanding to knowing how to
build complete web applications with ASP.Net, various JavaScript libraries,
various database types, and realtime data, while also learning how to
articulate knowledge in interviews, write resumes to match job postings, and
determine what the needs of the business are. They aren't hiring developers
for the heck of it - they want to solve a problem. It's your job to find the
problem and help them solve it. If you can illustrate this fact in your
interview and have the skills to back it up, you will be offered a job.

~~~
pc86
> _A pricing page used to be present on the site, but no one would ever get to
> see the content because the price deterred users away._

That should probably tell you something. If something is out of my price range
that's fine, but I know to know it right off the bat. If I have some level of
interest in a service and I am willing to pay $100/mo for it, I will check the
pricing page to see if they have 2-figure monthly plans or if they start at
$250/mo.

If you hide the price I am going to assume it's enterprise pricing either in
that it's a large investment, or that you just want to talk to me first to try
to charge as much as possible.

~~~
w_h_user
I'm still trying to validate the idea, and attempting to remove friction. It's
not meant to be deceptive

